
Ask HN: What were your favorite CCC talks this year? - georgeglue1
Every year, I usually see some talks bubble up onto the frontpage or some recaps posted, but I&#x27;m not sure I&#x27;ve seen anything yet.<p>What are your favorites&#x2F;highlights from this year?
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;media.ccc.de&#x2F;c&#x2F;34c3
======
osivertsson
Dude, you broke the Future! by Charles Stross
[https://media.ccc.de/v/34c3-9270-dude_you_broke_the_future](https://media.ccc.de/v/34c3-9270-dude_you_broke_the_future)

